# Is java fern safe in a un-cycled tank?



## plants4fun (Dec 22, 2014)

Just wondering if Java fern is safe in a fresh tank?


----------



## Professor Monkey (Jan 8, 2015)

Java fern is very hardy; couldn't kill it with a shovel.

Plants will absorb ammonium and nitrite more readily than nitrate so it may reduce food available to the bacteria growing in the filter, but it will also protect against spiking concentrations. The plant will also be covered in bacteria which will help populate the filter.

I like to cycle my tanks with plants and a couple of small hardy fish.

In short, putting java fern in your tank is perfectly fine.


----------



## plants4fun (Dec 22, 2014)

I figured it could handle it, Thanks!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

plants4fun said:


> I figured it could handle it, Thanks!


An uncycled tank is only harmful to animals. Plants would not be affected at all.

The reason an uncycled tank can be harmful is because animals produce ammonia through their waste. Ammonia is toxic to animals. The purpose of cycling a tank is to grow a special bacterial colony that can turn toxic ammonia into relatively harmless nitrates.

On the other hand, not only do plants not produce any ammonia waste, plants actually use ammonia as a source of nutrient. This is why a planted tank is a healthier environment for fish and inverts.


----------

